# Neon Tetras Ill/Sick? Advice please...



## Zambat (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I am relatively newbie to fish keeping so forgive me for my lack of knowledge!

I bought 10 neon tetras two weeks ago and put them in a 10 gallon tank with just a few Red Cherry Shrimp. Recently I noticed two of them appear to be quite 'bloated' and seem to float upwards when they stop swimming - they are eating fine and everything, and have not lost any of their colouring. At first I thought (was hoping) that they may just be full of eggs, as they seem to be mating all the time, but now I am alittle worried...

I just found out about 'neon tetra disease', but the symptoms dont really match with mine.

Does anybody know what could be wrong with them?

Could it be a problem with their swim bladder?
and is there anything I can do?

Also, I just wondered if I should be conerned that they may have/be carrying 'neon tetra disease' - Is it able to pass on to other types of fish such as white cloud mountain minnow - I only ask as I was hoping to get some other fish, but now im concerned that they may cath something from the neons...

Thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

If it's a swim bladder problem, might be related to constipation.

Try not feeding the fish/fasting them for a couple days. you should see the bloating reduce.

Another thing would be to feed them peas. Gresh peas, blanched, with skins removed. This is kinda like Fishy Ex-Lax.


Good Luck with the neons!

-TF


----------



## Zambat (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply, so you think it is just that they are constipated? That would be a relief if that is all it is!
You mention 'Gresh Peas' - are they like normal peas you buy in a super market? Also, how do you 'blanch' them?
Thanks


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

OOPS! That would be "My Bad" lol

Fresh peas! can't type today! LOL

Blanching/prepairing them...can boil for a couple minutes, remove the skin, & drop into the tank after letting them cool a bit.

OR, Microwave in a wet paper towel for about 45 seconds...then cool, remove skin & drop them in.


Hope that helps!


-TF


----------



## Zambat (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh OK! Thanks!

Do you think it definately is a swim bladder problem? The only symptom seems to be that they float upwards when they stop swimming...

Also is 'neon tetra disease' able to pass on to other types of fish such as white cloud mountain minnow - I only ask as I was hoping to get some other fish, but now im concerned that they may catch something from the neons...


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

The best thing to do right now is treat the visual signs & keep them in quarentine for a bit to make sure they're OK.

Hold off until everything looks good with them and then add the others that you want.

Also, to *MY* knowledge, NTD affects only neons.


----------



## Zambat (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi again,
Thanks for your help, I fed them some peas threaded on a cotton thread and they seemed to enjoy them and the lumps/bumps have gone! The 'lumps' only appear when I feed them so I guess the 'lumps' must just be their stomach, did not release they could expand THAT much! (almost made them look deformed!)

Anyway, today I noticed that one of my neons has lost some of the colour in their blue stripe just near their dorsal fin, its not turned white/yellow etc it has just turned the normal silver colour (like the silver that the bottom of neons are coloured) - so I wondered if it was neon tetra disease or not? I tried to take a picture but the neons didnt seem too co-operative  Its still swimming in the shoal.

If it is neon tetra disease how long would it be before I know for sure? (eg. until they pass away) and is there a length of time I can quarantine the other neons before I can be sure that they are not infected/carrying the disease?

Also, I came across this website:-
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/neondisease.htm
which says:-
"Neon Tetra disease is more common than many aquarium enthusiasts realize, and affects species beyond neon tetras. Named after the fish that it was first identified in, the disease strikes members of the tetra family most often. However, other popular families of aquarium fish are not immune"

I am alittle worried that if it is neon tetra disease I am never going to be rid of it, or be able to add anymore fish to my tank  I was hoping to get some white cloud mountain minnow, some guppies and a plec. Does anyone know if these fish can be affected by 'neon tetra disease'?

I am alittle worried now, I half wish id bought cardinal tetras instead...


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Your concerns and frustrations are normal for a newbie and an experienced aquarist alike. Deciding between Neons or Cardinals is a double edged sword. You never know what you will get out of them from a LFS. Most seem to die within a couple of weeks and a few live for a couple of years. Once in a while somebody will find a hardy batch and have great success. 

Last year I finally said, "to hell with it," and dropped the $$$ on an RO/DI filter and started breeding Neons & other Tetras of interest for myself. This is far too extreme for most aquarists, especially newbies, but I wanted answers, I got results, and now I'd like to share. 

I've never experienced NTD or any abnormalities out of my Neon's of any age that I have breed and raised. As for the parents bought from a LFS lately, I breed them to death in a matter of months with no chance to witness NTD. The color of my tank raised Neon's is far more brilliant than the LFS bought parents. I give credit to feeding live foods at a young age and Ken's Fish Food after 2-3 months old. 

What is this information going to do for your Neon's, nothing. However, you'll probably get even more frustrated with Cardinals when they die for no apparent reason. I was like you when I bought my first fish tank and Neon Tetras were my favorite fish. After many failed attempts to keep the LFS bought Neons alive for very long, I am here today to say that the tank breed and raised persuasion are treating my planted tanks righteously.

While I'm not saying that you have to breed Neons to have success, I am saying that not knowing a reputable Neon source can lead to failure. You now know how to become a reputable source.

TF is offering some good advice. I merely introduced the expensive way to get around the problems all together.


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just a side note...but given my experience with Cardinals... I wouldn't put them in a 10 gallon tank. 
They seem to do better in a larger tank with really good filtration and water changes. There is a good article out there written by Alesia Benedict, here is a link to it:
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_2/cav2i3/cardinal_tetras/Cardinal_Tetras.htm

Good Luck with your neons.


----------



## Zambat (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies,

If all my neons do pass on, I will either try to find a reputable source next time, or try cardinals instead.

There are just a few things I still dont know:-

- If it is neon tetra disease how long will it be before I can be sure?
- How long would I need to quarantine the remaining neons to be sure if they have it or not?
- Lastly, are the other types of fish I mentioned (guppies, minnow and plecs) likely to catch the disease?

Thanks


----------



## davidmold (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Zambat, I bought 6 neons last week, and they have the exact same thing as yours - well, 5 of them do, one is fine. They swim just like you describe and get the lump after feeding which goes away after a while. It sure would be good to know why.


----------



## davidmold (Apr 20, 2006)

I tried feeding them pea instead of the flake food this morning, and they liked it and don't have any of the symptoms now, except the tummy bulge.

Someone on another forum suggested that sometimes fish take in air if they are eating the dry flake too greedily when it's on the surface, so to try soaking the flake food in water before introducing it to the tank, which I will try next feeding time.


----------



## davidmold (Apr 20, 2006)

Just for reference, soaking the flake food before feeding to the fish was successful in preventing a recurrence of the symptoms.


----------

